# How to protect paper label on bottle



## dumpicker (May 10, 2022)

This bottle is from a local shop that was open many years ago where my grandmother used to shop. The value to me is in the paper label which is like tissue paper now. How can I preserve this label and still display it ?


----------



## UncleBruce (May 10, 2022)

I use CAN WRAPS from the BCCA.  I cut them to size to cover the labels and use CLEAR TAPE not the magic transparent tape to hold it in place.  
Here is a link: https://www.bcca.com/shop/can-wraps/
Click on CAN WRAPS. Usually, the 12 oz wrap will suffice for all needs, but the 16 oz wrap is large and the same price.


----------



## Wildcat wrangler (May 17, 2022)

This will get u by, until you get your wraps?! Very cool, uncle! I will get some of those but how do they differ from cutting up a maxi Tate clear sheet and taping it over the label? I will take some really good plastic wrap, wrap the bottle and hit it with my hairdryer to shrink it up, but that’s just my hillbilly method! Unc. Bruce just stepped up our game! Lol! All kosher, like u do….. 

They end up looking like this: (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not too bad)

Kat >^..^< 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (May 17, 2022)

I've been using the Beer Can Plastic wraps on my Beer Cans for many Years. They work on Bottles also. LEON.


----------

